# Imported Craft Beer in Mexico



## zainfidel (Jul 7, 2014)

Is there a reason imported beers are so hard to find in Mexico? When you go to an Irish or English pub, you're still drinking Mexican beers on tap.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

zainfidel said:


> Is there a reason imported beers are so hard to find in Mexico? When you go to an Irish or English pub, you're still drinking Mexican beers on tap.


Maybe Mexico is not as yuppified as the US is, yet. 

There are places that have lots of imported beers and local craft beers, e.g. El Deposito in Guadalajara.


----------



## JoanneR2 (Apr 18, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> Maybe Mexico is not as yuppified as the US is, yet.  There are places that have lots of imported beers and local craft beers, e.g. El Deposito in Guadalajara.


Or El deposito in La Condesa DF or La Graciela in Roma DF. Both do fantastic artisanal beers from Mexico on draft and in bottles along with beers from other countries such as Brewdog Punk IPA from the UK...


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

A beer store (called The Beer Store!) with a nice selection Of Mexican and international craft beers (quite pricey, of course) recently opened here in Culiacan. But I am moving to Mexico City at the end of July, and I would be very interested in knowing about bars in the DF that have a similar good selection, bottled and on tap, and also about any stores that specialize in this market.

One bottle that I picked up at the store here in Culiacan that really impressed me was Dos Palomas de la Marquesas Porter from Las Alicias Cerveceria Organica. I rate beer on a Poor-Fair-Good-Very Good-Excellent scale, and I could tell from the first sip that this was an Excellent.


----------



## FoxIslander (Jun 10, 2014)

There is a craft brewery in Zapopan....Cerveceria Minerva. if you look at their facebook page they list some interesting brews, including one aged in old tequila barrels 

https://www.facebook.com/CerveceriaMinerva


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

FoxIslander said:


> There is a craft brewery in Zapopan....Cerveceria Minerva. if you look at their facebook page they list some interesting brews, including one aged in old tequila barrels
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/CerveceriaMinerva


They make a nice stout. Minerva Stout seems similar to the stout brewed by the Sierra Nevada brewery in Calfornia. One of the restaurants here calls it "Minerva Scout" on the menu, or at least it did last time I was there.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

FoxIslander said:


> There is a craft brewery in Zapopan....Cerveceria Minerva. if you look at their facebook page they list some interesting brews, including one aged in old tequila barrels
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/CerveceriaMinerva


I've had the Minerva Imperial Stout and Viena Oscura bottled. Both were decent.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

PatrickMurtha said:


> I've had the Minerva Imperial Stout and Viena Oscura bottled. Both were decent.


I see they have a lot more beers than they used to. When they started it was just the Viena, Stout and Colonial. Now they seem to have a nine.

Cervecería Minerva


----------

